# Tools or job site modifications to help worker use only one hand after injury



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally happened. Had my first job site injury. My lead's hand slipped while pushing a board towards a miter saw. He had made a cut on one side of a notch and was about to make the other. Blade was still spinning down. ER visit, tendon surgery, 20 or 30 stitches. Doctors order to not use left hand for now. 

Oregon has some taxpayer funded programs that are separate from workers comp, which paid for his 2 weeks off and ER visit, meds, even mileage to the pharmacy.

They cover 50% of wages if you bring them back to work doing lesser duties.

But the interesting thing, that the workers comp agent encouraged me to try to do, is they'll pay for tools or job site modification to allow him to work better using only one hand. When he's healed up, I keep the tools. Up to $5000.

They'll also pay for classes, so it's time to make him RRP guy.

So I'm here looking for ideas on what tools to buy! I'm not having much inspiration, but maybe some kind of useful work table/clamping system. We do a lot of trim on site where we're easing the edges with a 1/8" router and then sanding 3 sides. Something to clamp these would be useful for all.

What else might I be able to justify? They have a person who approves things so they must be reasonable.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Probably will be easier to let him collect on workers comp for a few weeks until it heals.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

NJ Contractor said:


> Probably will be easier to let him collect on workers comp for a few weeks until it heals.


Yeah but none of us are like that. He'd rather work, I'd rather have him active in the current projects. He can be the gopher for sure.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Golden view said:


> Yeah but none of us are like that. He'd rather work, I'd rather have him active in the current projects. He can be the gopher for sure.


I didn't say anything about him not working


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Him using any power tools is gonna be a liability. I think those rules were written mostly for other professions. Even as a gopher, he will be at risk for injuring the hand if he pushes too hard. RRP is a good one. Could also make the lunch runs, help organize the shop, clean up the site and vehicles, etc.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I broke my arm pretty badly when I was on a framing crew. They put me on the Petibone. I loved it. We were framing a full house a day during that time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

His doctor likely has to clear him to return to modified work.

Doc will also likely be the one to decide what he can do.

IMO, just too much liability.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

griz said:


> His doctor likely has to clear him to return to modified work.
> 
> Doc will also likely be the one to decide what he can do.
> 
> IMO, just too much liability.


That's where we're at now. Doc said go back to work, don't use left hand.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Make him a gopher and get him a 5,000 dollar work truck.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Golden view said:


> Finally happened. Had my first job site injury. My lead's hand slipped while pushing a board towards a miter saw. He had made a cut on one side of a notch and was about to make the other. Blade was still spinning down. ER visit, tendon surgery, 20 or 30 stitches. Doctors order to not use left hand for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. Not the accident. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

I fell off a roof few years ago caught the cross bracing of scaffolding on way down torn my thumb right off. 

Happens on Thursday out out hospital back by sat . Back on job Monday pointing helping lil here and there really just keep momentum of job. 3 weeks later I was on bags cautious. Easy stuff. 4weeks later I was back my biking and 80% on job cautious. 

Theres stuff that can be one hand. Just rethink the way you move, work and flow. 

Somebody has to get coffee 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Make him a gopher and get him a 5,000 dollar work truck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I'm guessing they won't approve that! :laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Surely he can mentor your other crew members.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Powermatic feeder and a sweet ass shaper. He can put a stick in the machine with one hand. All can be done in the shop.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

sparehair said:


> Powermatic feeder and a sweet ass shaper. He can put a stick in the machine with one hand. All can be done in the shop.


If they pay for that, I'll try to get all my guys to chop their hands!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> If they pay for that, I'll try to get all my guys to chop their hands!


You’ll need at least on guy with 2 hands———be careful.

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

One lefty, one rightie.


----------

